# BBQ vs Finishing sauce



## ptjd (Jul 12, 2007)

May be a silly question but what is the difference between a finishing sauce and BBQ sauce?
I read the ingredients for ranger72's finishing sauce from the sticky on the beef forum and it almost seems like a BBQ sauce.
Thanks


----------



## brennan (Jul 12, 2007)

My understanding of finishing sauce is that it's any sauce you use on food after you cook/serve it.  it can be anything from au jous to gravy.  So IMO, no, there is no difference in bbq sauce and finishing sauce except that finishing sauce is a broader term than bbq sauce.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 12, 2007)

BBQ sauce can be added on and cooked in. Finishing sauce is used after it's cooked and while your eattig the food some people use it as a dipping sauce - but they can be the same thing just used at different times and different ways. Finishing sauces are usually thinner.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 13, 2007)

What Debi is saying is correct. Finishing sauce is probably not an exceptionally accurate description for the Ranger72 recipe. The Lone Steer brisket sauce is dang good and is really more of a hybird between BBQ and finishing sauce.

Look up SoFlaQuer's finishing sauce. It is a sticky in the "Pork" section of the forum. It is a more traditional finishing sauce.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just a note of support for SoFlaQuer's finishing sauce. The recipe is just right for a pulled pork butt. I like to pour it over the pulled pork right after pulling. I've not used it as a side condiment but have received loads of compliments on the taste of the pork. It's my "go to" recipe for a pork finishing sauce.... none better (imho).


----------



## ron50 (Jul 13, 2007)

I use SoFlaQuers finishing sauce as well as a bbq sauce on my pulled pork. His sauce moistens the meat further and adds a lot of flavor. I put a squirt of a thicker bbq sauce to add yet another layer of flavor. Not enough to overpower the pork, but just a taste.
Im getting hungry thinking about it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 13, 2007)

SoFlaQers sauce is great if you haven't tried it especially on pulled pork your really missing something. Sometimes I'll add a bit of tomatoe based BBQ sauce and  just dip hunks of Pulled pork or pulled beef in it. Yummmmmmmm


----------



## ptjd (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the insight!


----------

